# seriously considering vert from reading here.



## listmann (Jan 28, 2015)

Did alot o reading on this vert forum and it all sound too good to be true. If it isnt i AM going vert!

Damn good thread! you guys pretty much have me convinced. Been thinking bout vert growing maybe beeing an advantage for years but never had the courage to try. Besides i am not shure my tent is suitable 

I run two 1.2*1,2 metre tents (2metres high)
Its perfect for a horizontal grow and and 600w and i've been perfecting the technique for years. I usually pull like 500 grames of dried flower, sometimes even 600! (Sometimes only 400) from each tent. 

Dooing a little math that tent would be too small for a vertical grow am i right?

Cant help but think the plants would need to much room from the sides of the wall and grow to close in on the light even i i DO use a cool tube (wich i do)

This whole thing is VERY interesting but i will ned some more gram/w testimonials on 600w hps because from this thread i find numbers hard to believe...
How much gram/w of good TOTALLY cured and dried bud (exclusing the mini buds too small to smoke) is it realistic to pull in a vert with a 600w light and what should the optimum room/tent size be?

My room is big enough only for two 1.2*1.2 metre tents OR one 2*2 metre tent.

I pull 800 - 1000 grams of dried bud total in the two tents - using 600w each ofcourse.

Would it be an advantage to get a 2*2 metre tent 2 metres high, get 1000w in the middle and do a vert? And if, how big of an advantage do you suppose? As opposed to my current setup?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 28, 2015)

it would make more sense to put 4000 watts hanging from the ceilng and sleep in the closet to me. then you'd get some yield


----------



## listmann (Jan 28, 2015)

the wife only lets me use this freakin room lol trying to get the most of it.

Now if i can pull 2kg of dried bud from 2*2*2 metres and 1000 watt (wich these vert heads claim it seems)

It would obviously be a far prefered solution than my two 1.2*1.2*2 metre tents using up 1200w light and totalling 800-1000grams  
More weed/less nagging bout electrical bill i can only see upsides! Hehe. 

The pictures inhere does look impressive 

This would require a MAJOR redo of my room and the way i've been growing for ten years ofcourse so i would need some credible testimonials here bfore i do.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 28, 2015)

Vert works...

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## butterbudface (Jan 28, 2015)

about a pound more than you pulling now...


----------



## listmann (Jan 29, 2015)

butterbudface said:


> about a pound more than you pulling now...


Thx guys for the reply i apreciate it! 

Hmm now see thats very intriguing. And what is that, a best case scenario or what?

Nice pic Merl! 

Also, am i right about the tent size? 2*2*2 metres? ( in feet thats odd numbers but its 6ft 6 47/64 in on all sides) and should that space be bigger or smaller if i plan to only use 600w?

(I am actually thinking about putting my two 600w light in the middle/ top of the tent just after eachother in a cool tube connection thinking that may be even better than selling my two 600w gavita ballasts and buying a new one- also in terms of even light distribution)

in other words, is taking my two 3ft11 1/4in * 3ft11 1/4in* 6ft6 47/64in each using 600 w down and putting up the bigger tent and using 1000w the right thing to do? (Or the two*600w idea i proposed)

As you probably figured the way i would go about vert growing is the sortof "side Scrog" i see pictures on inhere with the bulb suspended vertically in the middle of the room, plants tied to all sides of the room. (How much space from the walls would the plants take up?)
will be basing in a sort of aquafarm waterpack with a mutual reservoir distributing to the units i will be building.

I KNOW i got a LOT of questions any xperienced grower thinking about major setup changes will have that 

But aeriously any input would be greatly apreciated. Thx for ur time!


----------



## listmann (Jan 29, 2015)

Watcha think?  Thos idea with two 600w (wich i already have) is growing on me... It might be better in every way than 1000w...

I can just turn on 1 for the first long part of the grow, i could even turn it down to 400w very early stages and move the plants in closer.... Hmmm... Come on guys, inputs!! Pleeasse! Getting exited here! Summer project!


----------



## butterbudface (Jan 29, 2015)

should be good. good luck


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 29, 2015)

This should help with your light distances.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## butterbudface (Jan 29, 2015)

I always go to @vostok 's journal for that picture


----------



## listmann (Jan 30, 2015)

Thx Merl  i do have my light distances pretty well tuned in though, what i don't know exactly is how much room from the side and inward to the middle of the sides i should leave for the plants.

With the bulb in the middle there is nomore "just pulling the lamp away from the canopy"

This time it will be about pulling the canopy away from the light if it gets too close! 

I guess theres just one way to find out... Trial and error! As usual 

"I havent failed - I just found 1000 ways it DOESNT work"

I did a load of math on the surface area i will be receiving doing this versus the one i am receiving now. IN theory, that means i sould be able to pull upwards to 5 pounds in total on this - but thats assuming i get the same amount on a square foot as vertical as i do horizontally and obvioulsy thats not the case. But if i can just get three pounds on average that would be a huge improvement on my current 2pound setup. 

Im considering slightly changing the plans on positioning of nets. I want to make the net more "circular" adding more net elements. This is to ensure an equal distance from the lights (hopefully) or there would be way more distance for the plants in the corners if i didn't.


----------



## Djengo (Jan 31, 2015)

It is a difficult method but it gets the biggest results. Pictures don't lie


----------



## listmann (Jan 31, 2015)

Djengo said:


> It is a difficult method but it gets the biggest results. Pictures don't lie


Youre right there are some amazing pics inhere. 
But if you ever tried online dating you'd know, ya pictures DO lie 

More than pictures i like numbers! Hehe. 

And how hard could it possibly be??


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's some pics and some numbers... Currently I'm getting around 6 pounds per harvest off of 6 foot by 12 feet of floor space with 4k watts of hps. The 6 pound number is low due to several problems we're working through. Every harvest has the yield improving. Hoping for 8-10 a harvest, which is totally achievable. One of the biggest problems was figuring out the best way to veg flat plants and how to trellis them.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## pilsung (Jan 31, 2015)

i would suggest getting a roll of panda plastic to use to light proof the whole room, maybe you'll need to cover some non related stuff with it as well, and set the tent frame up without using the tent itself. everything pretty much how you would do it other wise but without being confined by the tents walls. i use 4' x 25' rolls of reflectix around the outside to reflect light.

don't be shocked if the first round yields less than you do now. sounds like you've got your present ops dialed quit well, i have no doubt going vert can increase your yields but getting the right strain(s) that perform best in vert and learning how to veg., when to flip and how best to train, yahta yahta... with the experience you have doing horizontal should make the learning curve much shorter, it took me two rounds of eh before i got enough of the tangibles figured out to get better results than i had been getting. when i was using eight 5 gallon ebb n flow buckets around a single 600 i got well north of 800 grams of bud and another 160 of quality material for cooking with.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 7, 2015)

We get two pounds of dried bud...not larfy shit from each 1k bulb. Vert trees. 

I think those distances in that table are wack. Closer than 10" and shit gets toasted pretty badly.


----------



## listmann (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you very much for those very usefull numbers. Its been a while since i've been online nice to see great replys waiting 

Pilsung, great advice right there! Especially like the realistic perspective u give, that theres a good chance i will NOT outdo my horizontal grow first off. Very usefull.
I had been doing some math myself saying that the i would have to make a more cirkular structure of net INSIDE the tent or the would be to far to the farthest corners.

I DO have to use the tent though, i only have half the room the other half is used for storage of stuff.

That means my bigget concern as of now is this: how much horizontal room will they take up/how much room should i spare from the side nets to the light for the plants to grow "in" on the light?
In other words how far away from my 600w light should the net supporting the plants be? (Remember i will be running Cool Tube)

Also, i got an idea but do you have any advice on how much wall side to give each plant? (How many plants)

about strains: i Actually made some thoughts myself on strains. I guess i'll be looking for strains that typically grow more or less tall?

My next grow (i aldready got the strains) i will be running one of my favorites. Wonder Woman from Nirvana seeds.
If i am not inthere LST'ing from week two of flower and throughout flowering, she once grew as tall as me and more (i'm a bit over average height) and i flowered those babyes when they where around 12inch tall. 
I am guessing that will suffice. I just harvested this weekend and am setting up for next grow.

For this grow i will be doing some vert testing:
I will be vert growing on only two sides of the 1.2*1.2*2 metre tent. That way i am sure to be able to move the ligt away from the canopy as needed since i have no experience in controlling the plants to the sides and how much room they need.

This "test" run should give me some good data i can use for making the final vert setup.
Even when just using two sides of the tent, more plant should theoretically receive light and i hope to increase or atleast match my output just doing that. Although i will be using less plants. Idunno if thats realistic or not only time will tell hehe.

But thats only if i choose to do that two side test, i had that planned before you guys replied and gave me more usefull data 

How much trial and error testing i need to do greatly depends on how much knowledge i can draw from you experienced verties  its greatly apreciated!


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 10, 2015)

Distance to bulb.. probably about 10".


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have been rocking this and it has been good as long as the fan stays close to the bulb. This is my first vert also. Good luck.8x4x7 tent 2 1K bulb


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 10, 2015)

Dude...lower your bulb!!! Or raise your plants!! Your wasting most of your light


----------



## butterbudface (Feb 11, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Dude...lower your bulb!!! Or raise your plants!! Your wasting most of your light


agreed. I realized most light goes out at 90º to the bulb.


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 12, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Dude...lower your bulb!!! Or raise your plants!! Your wasting most of your light


I know i made the plants a lil to wide so i had to raise the bulb some to keep them from growing into it


----------



## pilsung (Feb 13, 2015)

13 ladies of six different strains around two 600s on day 35 of 12/12.


----------



## pilsung (Feb 13, 2015)

this is the my first round with this set up, i changed from the five gallon ebb n flow buckets to using 3 gallon grow bags on top of air injected stones in dollar store buckets. i expect at least a couple of the girls to be lighter yielding but i should end with somewhere near 3 lbs when done.


----------

